# Horse Sale Gone Wrong - Need advice



## DCHall

I bought a horse off a friend of a friend two years ago that was in bad place and wanted her horse to go to a good home. I have had the horse in my care (vet bills, farrier costs, etc). Last year a friend of mine's daughter wanted a good horse for play days. I signed a contract and allowed her to care for the horse until she graduated. 

Well now she has graduated and the original owner just by chance called and asked if she could buy the horse back. I told her if she was financially able to care for the horse and I saw the facility, I had no problem selling back at exact same price... Yes, I am a nice guy and know I could have upped price for the care and work the horse had put into him because he was a complete mess when I got him. 

Well on the agreed upon day she sent her friend to pick up the horse as she had called and said her car broke down and couldn't make it. I told her to pickup the horse and I would meet her later to see the facility and pickup payment and sign paperwork BOS..Give Med Files... etc... She didn't call or text for two days and then when she did said that the horse was lame. 

I immediately called my lessor and asked if something happened. She told me the horse was perfect and also had just had his hooves done an hour before pickup and all was good. 

I asked the buyer to tell me where the horse was and let me come see him and again would not give me the address. My ears started to perk up as I smelled something funny about this. I knew she was saying lame to get out of paying for him. 

After several phone calls I was able to find out where the horse is but the property is locked and it isnt a residence but 20 acre pasture with barn and round pen. She is refusing to pay, which is ok by me at this point as I don't want her to have the animal and sure don't want him left out all alone in a pasture as he has been around horses for two years. 

How can I legally retrieve my horse. I do have all paperwork that he is mine as in medical records, pics, original BOS, lessor agreement. There were never reg papers when I bought him as she had bought him without papers, which was ok by me as he was going to a be a pleasure horse. BUTTTT she now claims she has papers and when asked to see them she refuses. Which I think is a bluff. 

Any help would be great. I live in texas btw if that matters. 

I will say if the gate was unlocked, I would have gone in and haltered him out to trailer him off the property. I am so mad and I know I should have been more careful. Sometimes trusting in people gets you no where.


----------



## SlideStop

I'd call the police and have them escort you to go get him. Give them the documentation and let them sort it out!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DCHall

SlideStop said:


> I'd call the police and have them escort you to go get him. Give them the documentation and let them sort it out!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I wasn't sure that is an option as isn't more a civil matter? Wasn't sure if county sheriff would do that.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians

DCHall said:


> I wasn't sure that is an option as isn't more a civil matter? Wasn't sure if county sheriff would do that.


The sheriff's department won't get involved if she disputes your ownership. They WILL do a Keep The Peace and make sure nothing happens to you while you're there. I would take all of my paperwork with me and have the sheriff meet me at the property. I would let her know that she needed to be there to allow access or the lock to the property might get cut. The sheriff won't actually do that, but....psychology works sometimes. 

You may need to take her to court, and I would not waste any time filing on that, because possession is 9/10ths of the law and you don't want her to have time to get a bunch of receipts and paperwork in her name. I would file on Monday and have the sheriff or constable or marshall (whoever does court service in your county/state) serve her with the paperwork. There's a small fee, but it's worth it.


----------



## DCHall

Dreamcatcher Arabians said:


> The sheriff's department won't get involved if she disputes your ownership. They WILL do a Keep The Peace and make sure nothing happens to you while you're there. I would take all of my paperwork with me and have the sheriff meet me at the property. I would let her know that she needed to be there to allow access or the lock to the property might get cut. The sheriff won't actually do that, but....psychology works sometimes.
> 
> You may need to take her to court, and I would not waste any time filing on that, because possession is 9/10ths of the law and you don't want her to have time to get a bunch of receipts and paperwork in her name. I would file on Monday and have the sheriff or constable or marshall (whoever does court service in your county/state) serve her with the paperwork. There's a small fee, but it's worth it.


Thanks, what exactly do I file at the court to get her served? I don't think I can file theft as I did allow the horse to leave but now she is not paying (don't want her to pay) and just want horse back in a safe place.


----------



## 4horses

If she doesn't pay then it is theft. You buy a car but fail to make payments, guess what happens to the car?


----------



## Reiningcatsanddogs

Texas law regarding the sale of livestock: AGRICULTURE CODE CHAPTER 146. SALE AND SHIPMENT OF LIVESTOCK (cattle)

This is a legal website with a similar case : http://equinelaw.alisonrowe.com/200...yer-does-not-return-horse-after-trial-period/


----------



## Reiningcatsanddogs

In addition, I would HIGHLY recommend that you NOT try to retrieve your horse by yourself. It could get really ugly, though I obviously don't know the person in question.

“When is a landowner allowed to shoot at a trespasser?According to Section 9.42 of the Texas Penal Code, a landowner can shoot at or use other deadly force against a trespasser if the landowner reasonably believes the land or property cannot be protected or recovered by any other means, or that the landowner himself would be exposed to substantial risk of death or serious bodily injury if the landowner does not use deadly force. A landowner can also shoot at or use other deadly force against a trespasser if the force is immediately necessary to prevent the trespasser's imminent commission of arson, burglary, robbery, aggravated robbery, theft during the nighttime or criminal mischief during the nighttime; or to prevent the trespasser who is fleeing immediately after committing one of those acts from escaping with the property."Criminal mischief" includes "knowingly or intentionally damaging or destroying, tampering with or marking, inscribing slogans, drawing or painting on tangible property " of the property owner.”
http://equinelaw.alisonrowe.com/2008/03/articles/private-property-rights/how-to-deal-with-trespassers-on-your-property/


----------



## DCHall

Reiningcatsanddogs said:


> In addition, I would HIGHLY recommend that you NOT try to retrieve your horse by yourself. It could get really ugly, though I obviously don't know the person in question.
> 
> “When is a landowner allowed to shoot at a trespasser?According to Section 9.42 of the Texas Penal Code, a landowner can shoot at or use other deadly force against a trespasser if the landowner reasonably believes the land or property cannot be protected or recovered by any other means, or that the landowner himself would be exposed to substantial risk of death or serious bodily injury if the landowner does not use deadly force. A landowner can also shoot at or use other deadly force against a trespasser if the force is immediately necessary to prevent the trespasser's imminent commission of arson, burglary, robbery, aggravated robbery, theft during the nighttime or criminal mischief during the nighttime; or to prevent the trespasser who is fleeing immediately after committing one of those acts from escaping with the property."Criminal mischief" includes "knowingly or intentionally damaging or destroying, tampering with or marking, inscribing slogans, drawing or painting on tangible property " of the property owner.”
> http://equinelaw.alisonrowe.com/2008/03/articles/private-property-rights/how-to-deal-with-trespassers-on-your-property/



So if I peacefully go on the property and there are no postings or signs of No Trespass, can I walk on the land (there is no residence there) if gate is unlocked and walk my horse out? I did find the landowners name and address and will contact them peacefully and let them know they are boarding a stolen horse. Lets see where that gets me.


----------



## BigNickMontana

You have a bill of sale signed by this person, go get your horse. It is that simple, I would do it when they are not at the property, show up, get them leave. 

Then you need to have them served with a no trespassing warning at your place and where you have the horse boarded. If they show up, they go to jail. 

It might go to court, if it does, hire a lawyer, in fact you should really hire one before you do anything.


----------



## DCHall

BigNickMontana said:


> You have a bill of sale signed by this person, go get your horse. It is that simple, I would do it when they are not at the property, show up, get them leave.
> 
> Then you need to have them served with a no trespassing warning at your place and where you have the horse boarded. If they show up, they go to jail.
> 
> It might go to court, if it does, hire a lawyer, in fact you should really hire one before you do anything.


Because I board other horses on my property, I have every entrance signed for No Trespassing and have video security system. I have actually had to do a StableKeepers Lien one time before and will follow the letter of the law once horse is back in my possession. I know a county sheriff and waiting on a call from him. Have yet to hear from land owners but I am sure they don't want to be involved in having stolen property on their land.


----------



## BigNickMontana

DCHall said:


> Because I board other horses on my property, I have every entrance signed for No Trespassing and have video security system. I have actually had to do a StableKeepers Lien one time before and will follow the letter of the law once horse is back in my possession. I know a county sheriff and waiting on a call from him. Have yet to hear from land owners but I am sure they don't want to be involved in having stolen property on their land.


Usually the Sheriff can not do anything with out a court order, it is because of the "Color of law provision" in the constitution.

You don't need permission however to take back something that belongs to you. 

I would assume they do not want a stolen horse on their property, the issue is because you gave verbal permission for them to pick the horse up, it cannot be reported as stolen. 

It is like if you let your friend take your car and they don't bring it back, you cant report it stolen, but if they take it with out asking you can.


----------



## churumbeque

DCHall said:


> I wasn't sure that is an option as isn't more a civil matter? Wasn't sure if county sheriff would do that.


I think it's more civil. Is any of this in texts or email? I would get the owner of the facility involved as I am guessing it is not her property. He may let you have the horse. Most likely she can't pay the board either. He may have been tender after a fresh trim.


----------



## BigNickMontana

I should probably add I used to be a Repo man in Texas.


----------



## churumbeque

BigNickMontana said:


> Usually the Sheriff can not do anything with out a court order, it is because of the "Color of law provision" in the constitution.
> 
> You don't need permission however to take back something that belongs to you.
> 
> I would assume they do not want a stolen horse on their property, the issue is because you gave verbal permission for them to pick the horse up, it cannot be reported as stolen.
> 
> It is like if you let your friend take your car and they don't bring it back, you cant report it stolen, but if they take it with out asking you can.


 I don't condone lying but in this case I would report stolen if nothing was in writing given her permission to take it.


----------



## churumbeque

BigNickMontana said:


> Usually the Sheriff can not do anything with out a court order, it is because of the "Color of law provision" in the constitution.
> 
> You don't need permission however to take back something that belongs to you.
> 
> I would assume they do not want a stolen horse on their property, the issue is because you gave verbal permission for them to pick the horse up, it cannot be reported as stolen.
> 
> It is like if you let your friend take your car and they don't bring it back, you cant report it stolen, but if they take it with out asking you can.


I think if they don't bring it back as agreed you can report it stolen. As it is at that point.


----------



## churumbeque

4horses said:


> If she doesn't pay then it is theft. You buy a car but fail to make payments, guess what happens to the car?


That's not the same. That is a contract and then you repo it. You can't report it stolen.


----------



## BigNickMontana

churumbeque said:


> I don't condone lying but in this case I would report stolen if nothing was in writing given her permission to take it.


NO! because if you get caught you get arrested and charged with filing false police reports and you can do time in jail for this.


----------



## BigNickMontana

churumbeque said:


> I think if they don't bring it back as agreed you can report it stolen. As it is at that point.


Not in Texas you can't. 

If you give someone permission to take something you can not report it stolen period, it only has to be verbal permission.


----------



## Reiningcatsanddogs

First off, disclaimer, I am not a lawyer. 

If I am not mistaken, in Texas, you do not own that property so unless you were invited or have legal reason to be there (boundaries are delineated by the gate/fencing) and you are removing disputed property from the premises without a court order, you could be arrested with criminal trespass should someone call the cops. Open or closed gate and signs do not matter. We have had several occasions to ask trespassers to get off our property, thankfully all have left without an escalation. 

If you get caught, you lose the moral high ground if the ownership issue goes to civil court on top of maybe having to defend yourself against criminal trespass charges in criminal court if the land owners choose to press charges as a vendetta. 

Could you get away Scott-free? Possibly, but I am the type that would follow the legal process rather than risk ending up in the back of a squad car or worse.


----------



## DCHall

well based on this link you all provided... AGRICULTURE CODE CHAPTER 146. SALE AND SHIPMENT OF LIVESTOCK

The horse is not her property at this point and illegal for her to keep. 

Sec. 146.001. BILL OF SALE OR TRANSFER REQUIRED. (a) If a person in this state sells or transfers a horse, mule, jack, jennet, ox, or head of cattle, the actual delivery of the animal must be accompanied by a written transfer to the purchaser from the vendor. The written transfer must give the marks and brands of the animal and, if more than one animal is transferred, must give the number transferred.
(b) On the trial of the right of property in an animal sold or transferred under Subsection (a) of this section, the possession of the animal without the written transfer is presumed to be illegal.

I did talk to a sheriff and he told me that in the state of Texas you can legally trespass to retrieve your property(especially livestock) but you can't do so in a way that damages property... ie... Cutting a lock or driving on property creating ruts and such. He went on to state that is best to notify the sheriff's office and file a complaint and have a sheriff accompany you to keep the peace. He did confirm that he has handled incidents like this before and the presence of sheriff's usually sways the accused in returning the property on the spot. He asked me about the horse accusation of being lame, and I stated I had no confirmation and think it was fabricated so she didn't have to pay. He told me if the horse is lame and in pain that is even more reason and justification to remove the animal from said property to seek medical help for you horse.


----------



## DCHall

Reiningcatsanddogs said:


> First off, disclaimer, I am not a lawyer.
> 
> If I am not mistaken, in Texas, you do not own that property so unless you were invited or have legal reason to be there (boundaries are delineated by the gate/fencing) and you are removing disputed property from the premises without a court order, you could be arrested with criminal trespass should someone call the cops. Open or closed gate and signs do not matter. We have had several occasions to ask trespassers to get off our property, thankfully all have left without an escalation.
> 
> If you get caught, you lose the moral high ground if the ownership issue goes to civil court on top of maybe having to defend yourself against criminal trespass charges in criminal court if the land owners choose to press charges as a vendetta.
> 
> Could you get away Scott-free? Possibly, but I am the type that would follow the legal process rather than risk ending up in the back of a squad car or worse.


I agree and with all the information gathered will have sheriff come with me and talk to land owner, who I am sure doesn't want any trouble because this girl illegally has my horse.


----------



## DCHall

BUT... If that horse is in fact lame or hurting and I see visually where he is injured due to fault on whomever trailered him... I will take the risk and remove that animal to seek medical attention on the spot.


----------



## Reiningcatsanddogs

^^^^Awesome! Good luck to you. Stay safe! There are some really crazy SOB's out there.


----------



## DCHall

Hey, it's texas.... we are all gun toting crazies! 

I am level headed guy and want to do the right thing without incident but I will not stand for any animal to be sitting in pain. I am always the first one to notify local authorities if I see an horse or other animal in a bad situation or injured without care. 

I am 99% sure she fabricated the lameness to get out of paying and at this point just want the animal back in a safe place.


----------



## natisha

If the land owner says something to the girl she may move the horse where you will never find him. I'd move quickly if I were you.


----------



## DCHall

natisha said:


> If the land owner says something to the girl she may move the horse where you will never find him. I'd move quickly if I were you.


She doesnt know that I know where he is... luckily neighbor of land recognized horse and called me to tell me where he was and I knew it was in that area. He took pic and sent to me. I have stayed clear of area until monday when I know they will all be at work and owners are retired and will more then likely come the ten miles to let me in with sheriff there. I have Monday 11:00am meeting a property with sheriff's office and will call land owners hour before to let them know sheriff is on site and we are taking animal. That gives her no time to react or leave work that is 35 miles away to handle it.  

Trust me... covering everything on this one.


----------



## Saddlebag

If there was no paperwork involved, and just phone calls, you may be able to charge her with theft, especially if you weren't there when the horse was removed. Judges see it as "he said, she said". He'll ask for paperwork and whomever provides it owns the horse.


----------



## churumbeque

DCHall said:


> well based on this link you all provided... AGRICULTURE CODE CHAPTER 146. SALE AND SHIPMENT OF LIVESTOCK
> 
> The horse is not her property at this point and illegal for her to keep.
> 
> Sec. 146.001. BILL OF SALE OR TRANSFER REQUIRED. (a) If a person in this state sells or transfers a horse, mule, jack, jennet, ox, or head of cattle, the actual delivery of the animal must be accompanied by a written transfer to the purchaser from the vendor. The written transfer must give the marks and brands of the animal and, if more than one animal is transferred, must give the number transferred.
> (b) On the trial of the right of property in an animal sold or transferred under Subsection (a) of this section, the possession of the animal without the written transfer is presumed to be illegal.
> 
> I did talk to a sheriff and he told me that in the state of Texas you can legally trespass to retrieve your property(especially livestock) but you can't do so in a way that damages property... ie... Cutting a lock or driving on property creating ruts and such. He went on to state that is best to notify the sheriff's office and file a complaint and have a sheriff accompany you to keep the peace. He did confirm that he has handled incidents like this before and the presence of sheriff's usually sways the accused in returning the property on the spot. He asked me about the horse accusation of being lame, and I stated I had no confirmation and think it was fabricated so she didn't have to pay. He told me if the horse is lame and in pain that is even more reason and justification to remove the animal from said property to seek medical help for you horse.


I will be on pins and needles waiting for updates. This is such great news.


----------



## Yogiwick

Subbing. Good luck


----------



## gigem88

Good luck


----------



## Celeste

Subbing


----------



## Sangria2

Hope he is home, safe and sound by now. Been keeping you in my thoughts & prayers today.


----------



## Red Gate Farm

Any updates?


----------



## stevenson

curious to the end result . updates please.


----------



## 4hoofbeat

subbing


----------



## Zoom

Hoping for the best!!!


----------



## Prisstine

Hoping all turned out ok!


----------



## EponaLynn

I'm just reading this thread now and really hoping for a good outcome!


----------



## BigNickMontana

Just going to leave this here while we wait.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DxtmQDCyLE8


----------



## Acadianartist

You're a funny guy BigNickMontana.


----------



## DCHall

Ok... a long two days and I wish I had good news. I located the land and staked it out for a day with no sign of my horse. Because I know horses and didn't know exactly how this 38 acres was split up, I knew they could have him segregated for a few days. I gained access to a side property from the land owner and still couldn't see him to gain proof he was there. 

Finally I went back to day after frustration and noticed gate was unlocked and a truck was in the property. I parked on the side of the road and since there were no "No Trespassing" Signs, I alone walked into the property to speak with who was there. 

A boarder (teenager) was there cleaning her horse and was cool giving me information. She told me the horse was there Wed evening and she then was out of town till today and hasn't seen him. she gave me permission to walk the property which I walked all 38 acres for an hour searching for him (heavily tree'd) UG! 

While walking back out the boarder said the owner of the boarding pasture called and she mentioned that Cody was moved on Saturday and was not willing to divulge his location as it was not her issue. 

I called the owner and explained that she was very involved as I found pics taken friday and saturday morning of my horse on the property via a search of google. I found her Instagram and FB page and pics of my horse are still on there. 

I asked her what type of facility and business she is running that she would transport a horse to her property during a sale without proper paper work, which is required in state of TX and why she would allow a horse there without proof of coggins and last 30 days vet visit.... Which I have in my possession! This is when she got cross with me and said she runs a reputable business of "Horse Boarding and Brokering"! (My ears perked!) I asked point blank... did you broker this horse off already? She said... I have not seen your horse since Saturday and don't know where he is... she then said, that is all i have to say and not my problem. 

Because she was uncooperative and got defensive... I believe Cody may have flipped quickly in a sale that was planned between the owner of the boarding pasture and said person that was attempting to buy him from me. 

I am stressed... two days missed work, endless investigating and towing horse trailer around to be ready to take possession. I am going to call sheriff's office in the morning and let him know what I found and ask what I need to do to proceed. Right now, I only have screen shots and pics of them admitting where he was for three days and whose possession he was in... Not really sure what can be done if they refuse to admit where the horse is located. 

I even visited 10 boarding places in 15 mile radius to see if they were hiding him somewhere else. This tells me even more that he may be sold and no telling where he is.


----------



## arabbarrelracer

Oh Dear!!!! I hope you find him!!!!!
Maybe see if that girl at the other place, washing her horse, see if she can ask the women if she can "buy" the horse in order to find out where he is...?????
Maybe the people will let it slip as to where he is.
Hope you find him.


----------



## pixelsandponies

It might be worth it to consider posting a picture of your horse and his information on a local horse-related Facebook group if you are located near a large metro area. I live in the DFW metroplex, and I follow the following groups: NE Texas Horse Connection, North Texas Horse Group and North Texas Horses, Donkeys and Mules for Sale. These groups are very active with thousands of members. 

If you do decide to do this, I would only share a minimal amount of the most necessary information, and it might be best to talk with the authorities before posting anything. 

Best of luck to you. I hope you find your horse safe and sound soon!


----------



## BlueSpark

Subbing
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BigNickMontana

Wow, what a crappy deal. Hope that you can find her, the worst thing is that now they are tipped off to you. 

I hope getting the sheriff involved will scare the people straight at the boarding facility, they clearly broke the law you have leverage.


----------



## DCHall

Update: the county sheriff's are now involved and told me I completely have a case against her that could lead to civil or criminal offenses. I meet with them tomorrow in person to get case rolling through the system and the Deputy (who has handled cases like this) said, he feels very confident the horse will be returned.

But he did tell me that he knew that I was passionate and out doing my own investigative work but he wanted me to back off and go by the letter of the law as I have a solid case and he doesn't want me to do anything to jeapordize it. 

Bad side... it could take a few weeks to resolve and I am worried about Cody. This girl didn't even know what feed he was on or anything about him medically. I guess I have to set that aside and push forward to the letter of the law. Will keep you all updated and thank you to all of those that have posted encouragment here and in private messages.


----------



## aimeeleigh

Subbing
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BigNickMontana

Or you know this is horse forum, bet we got enough folks around here to saddle up a posse. 

Ok maybe not.. but a guy can dream can't he?


----------



## Foxhunter

Do they still lynch horse thieves in Texas?


----------



## arabbarrelracer

Foxhunter said:


> Do they still lynch horse thieves in Texas?



:mrgreen::mrgreen::loveshower::mrgreen::mrgreen:

If it were my horse...


----------



## DCHall

Great news! Enough pressure on parties involved and relentlessly searching every tip I got on him, he was found and I regained possession. 

I am extremely happy he is back but he is bad shape. Cody use to just jump right up into the trailer. It took two hours for me to get him in the trailer but I didn't blame him at all. He has a huge gash on his head that has been sticked up... They put shoes on him with softshoe under the actual shoe and not sure why... My farrier is coming out tomorrow and looking at him as well as my vet. 

I am just disgusted how they treated him. When I located him he was in a yard area with all types of metal and trash laying around. And I am not surprised he is beat up with cuts and such. 

Thanks for all the support and encouragement. I am so happy to have him back and will be giving him some tlc to get him back to where he was before.


----------



## Reiningcatsanddogs

So happy it worked out, sorry to hear though, that poor boy has been put through the wringer. I am sure you will get him back to feeling like his old self again. Best of luck!

After the first yard, what was the story after that? Did you find out? Curious---


----------



## churumbeque

Please post before and after pics. It's nice you went to great lengths to keep him safe. I hope you can still press charges so they have a record.


----------



## arabbarrelracer

YAY so glad you got him back!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Stupid women trying to harm such a loved horse. She should feel ashamed of herself.
Can you tell us what happened after you went to that field where the girl was with her horse and you walked all over the acreage?
Please post pics of before and after.
Just another reason why I probably won't sell my gelding.
glad you got him back.


----------



## arabbarrelracer

YAY so glad you got him back!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Stupid women trying to harm such a loved horse. She should feel ashamed of herself.
Can you tell us what happened after you went to that field where the girl was with her horse and you walked all over the acreage?
Please post pics of before and after.
Just another reason why I probably won't sell my gelding.
glad you got him back.


----------



## Yogiwick

Scary what can happen in so little time. I am glad he is home and safe!!


----------



## BigNickMontana

I hope you photographed the place where he was and that you can press charges. What a joke man. 

So glad you got him back, it sounds like it was going to be a really bad situation for the horse if you didn't


----------



## KigerQueen

Glad this story had a happy ending! are you still going after her for stealing your horse?


----------



## Acadianartist

So glad your horse is safe now. I guess this is a lesson for everyone to be abundantly cautious when selling our horses, ask for an address so you can check up on the horse, etc. Of course people can always move the horse (as the girl did in this case), but it helps to be vigilant. It's actually a good thing she never paid you for the horse because you would have had little recourse to get him out of a bad situation if she actually owned the horse now.


----------



## egrogan

Wow, had been reading this from the beginning and will be honest I didn't think it would end with you getting the horse back. So happy for you that you did. He's lucky to be back in your care. Really glad it worked out for you.


----------



## Zexious

Glad this story had a relatively happy ending! I'm sorry he's not in great shape ):


----------



## carshon

You are the kind of owner every horse should have! I have to applaud you for your diligence in tracking Cody down. It really breaks my heart to hear stories like this - when the horse suffers for no reason at all.

I hope you still are able to press charges against her.


----------



## Corporal

TRULY, best of luck getting back this horse. We all want to help these "poor" horse owners, until we realize that they are scumbags. Now, your concern will be the welfare of this animal, and not enabling the previous owner. There is a direct correlation between animal abuse (which is also neglect) and child abuse and felonious behavior, in case you haven't yet figured this out.


----------



## Rainaisabelle

Glad to hear you got him back !!


----------



## egrogan

How's your horse doing, DCHall?


----------



## meganm21146

Wow I'm so happy this worked out! Thank goodness.


----------

